# Absolutely outstanding.



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

*jaw drops*

Stunning!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Seen him many places (was actually posted here before  ). He is a tobiano silver dapple. Definitely one of the extreme versions of it.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is he gray? Face looks lighter than the rest of him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Outstanding indeed!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Austin


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah, just seasonal coat, then.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! I have never seen anything like that. His marks look like snow flakes. XD


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Now that is one good looking horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a stallion I wouldn't mind looking at, even if he were bay! Nice conformation, already has quite a few wins under his girth, well mannered...send me one!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm having a bit of a problem here, although maybe it's just me not seeing or knowing something.

I don't know squat about dressage, but I consider myself to be a pretty decent trainer...how did they start him under saddle on January 15th, and then he wins 3 events at a schooling show a month later and 13 events at the big show, which was only 3 months after he was started?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous, in every seasonal coat!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Faceman said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem here, although maybe it's just me not seeing or knowing something.
> 
> I don't know squat about dressage, but I consider myself to be a pretty decent trainer...how did they start him under saddle on January 15th, and then he wins 3 events at a schooling show a month later


One show --3 classes.
If the trainer knows what they are doing, three months is an easy accomplishment.




> and 13 events at the big show, which was only 3 months after he was started?


Those were line classes.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Faceman said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem here, although maybe it's just me not seeing or knowing something.
> 
> I don't know squat about dressage, but I consider myself to be a pretty decent trainer...how did they start him under saddle on January 15th, and then he wins 3 events at a schooling show a month later and 13 events at the big show, which was only 3 months after he was started?


Don't know about the big show, but he could of won 3 events at a schooling show, he would of been showing introductory level, so just walk and trot, and if he was carrying himself well and working nicely the yup he could of scored well.

Mind you, not saying it's so, but he could of also been the only one in his class, or there could of been a small entry that scored badly, being as it was a schooling show, you never know.

You have to admit that he is one eye catching boy, that's for sure


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Don't know about the big show, but he could of won 3 events at a schooling show, he would of been showing introductory level, so just walk and trot, and if he was carrying himself well and working nicely the yup he could of scored well.
> 
> Mind you, not saying it's so, but he could of also been the only one in his class, or there could of been a small entry that scored badly, being as it was a schooling show, you never know.
> 
> You have to admit that he is one eye catching boy, that's for sure


No question about that. I'm not a big Gypsy fan, but he is a looker...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. Just... wow. He's just all around gorgeous!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! He is awesome! But glad I don't have to do the grooming~LOL.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a BLACK silver dapple gypsy cob stallion:

Silver Fox



















Might I add that I would not want to be in charge of grooming/bathing him? Too much white hair...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow ^^ I've never seen anything like that before


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Wowzas!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Here is a BLACK silver dapple gypsy cob stallion:
> 
> Silver Fox
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is my husband's favourite colour. I saw a horse of this colour over thirty years ago at a local show, and have not seen one since. I was beginning to think I had imagined it.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

winstonsgrl said:


> WOW! I have never seen anything like that. His marks look like snow flakes. XD


That is what I was thinking too LOL.

Maybe they should call this "snowflake dapple".


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

His coat looks like a snow flurry on a dark night . That's cool.


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

wow awesome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Saw this posted on another forum.
> 
> I don't let color affect me but this horse is so unique. I have never seen this color pattern on this breed ever so that makes him/her even more unique.


This is very unique for sure 
I have never seen this pattern before 
very striking love it


----------



## huntrjumprjenn (Jul 26, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------

